# chick vitamin deficiency help



## magic (May 27, 2014)

I already posted on a couple chicken forums but thought it wouldnt hurt to post here too. my banty chick is two weeks old and just today started walking on the backs of her legs. I put dissolved B complex in her water and started giving her two drops of poly vi sol which i will continue three times a day. any replies or help is appreciated!!!!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

If the cause is nutritional, I would think Vitamin D deficiency, rather than Vitamin B. If you put soluble poultry vitamins in their water, it will benefit them all.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Vitamin deficiencies in chickens are pretty rare if they're getting a commercial feed, unless maybe there is an underlying health issue which makes them unable to utilize what they're getting. (Calcium deficiency is another matter, though - very common in laying hens!)

Is it possible that your little one could have sustained a back injury? Birds are very susceptible to back injuries and they usually show up as leg weakness, or sometimes even complete leg paralysis but with no discernible broken bones.
The good news is that they can often recover completely with some TLC - mainly just putting fresh food and water where they can reach it and keeping them clean and warm.


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

I am pretty sure it is vitamin deficiency but I guess I could be wrong,I just dont know where she would have gotten a back injury. it was been almost a week since I noticed it and at first she went down hill to the point where she could not get up or walk, just lay with her legs back. now just yesterday she has begun to improve, she can sit up and move all around and get to food and water on her own. she walks on her legs mostly and her feet are still curled but I feel there is hope if she is showing signs of improvement.


----------

